# IUI at Liverpool Womens hospital



## Mee Mee (Jun 24, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone can help me out? I was told last week that LWH have not offered IUI on NHS for about 2 years although I have had an email about IUI from one of the admin ladies at the Hewitt Centre. Anyone had IUI at LWH recently?

Thanks

Mee Mee


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya, I see Dr Drakeley at the LWH and he wrote to the PCT about funding my IUI treatment; it was accepted and I now have
6 funded cycles of IUI so dont worry they do do IUI on the NHS but they have to apply for funding first!


----------



## Mee Mee (Jun 24, 2010)

Many thanks for passing this information on.  Unfortunately I recently found out that I'm not entitled to any IUI as I have had 2 rounds of IVF on NHS. Looking into a few other things now. Good luck with your treatment x


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Aww i'm so sorry to hear that!  hope whatever you decide to do next goes well and thanks xx


----------

